# Bread??



## ChrisOT61 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all. 
I was just diagnosed last week with type 2 and am struggling to work out what I can/cannot eat! I haven't got a meter yet so can't check my readings so am just trying to cut right back on carbs. Everything I thought about a "healthy" diet seems to be turned on its head! Loads of so called low fat foods that I used to buy and eat thinking I was doing the right thing have revealed themselves to me as being high in carbs! Put that with lots of mashed and jacket potatoes, lovely French bread, tiger bread and rolls..... The list goes on.... No wonder my poor pancreas is crying out for help! 
So bread.... What to try? I tried the burgen soy and linseed bread, it was okay but not great and I had a real nasty bout of diarrhoea afterwards. That might have been a coincidence as I am trying to get used to taking 850mg of metformin twice a day. 
Today I found Tescos Danish thick sliced bread. Each slice is 9.5g of carbs and 55 cals. The burgen bread is 12g per slice. The Danish bread was lovely and light. Although the slices were small but eating a lot less is something I am going to have to get used to.
On the plus side. I weighed myself for the first time for about 3 weeks and I have lost 8lbs. 
Has anyone else tried this bread? 
Chris xx


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Chris, first of all congratulations on your weight loss.  I'll add it to the Total thread for you. 

To answer your question about bread, I go for reduced portion size, wholemeal where possible.  My usual purchases are small (400g) loaves of wholemeal, and I only ever have 2 slices per day.  Warburtons Brown Sandwich Thins are nice for a change, so are chapattis for wraps (one at a time).  I look for anything under 120 cals per portion of 2 slices, or one thin.

Baked new potatoes are lower carb than floury jacket spuds.  I aim for about 200g raw weight.  Have you tried roasting carrots or beetroot instead of potatoes?  Mashed cauli, with or without other veg mashed in, is really nice.  

My weight loss is down to Slimming World.  The Original (Red) plan is relatively low carb and very flexible.  For vegetarians, there's the Green plan, but you'd have to restrict the carbs as it can be quite high.


----------



## pav (Jul 17, 2013)

Bread caused me major problems, white bread sends my BS sky high as does surprisingly granary bread. I found that wholemeal is my best bet, I also tried burgen bread and was not that keen on it.

The loo problem was probably down to the metformin as its got a good reputation for doing wonders to clear one out.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

ChrisOT61 said:


> Today I found Tescos Danish thick sliced bread. Each slice is 9.5g of carbs and 55 cals. The burgen bread is 12g per slice. The Danish bread was lovely and light. Although the slices were small but eating a lot less is something I am going to have to get used to.
> On the plus side. I weighed myself for the first time for about 3 weeks and I have lost 8lbs.
> Has anyone else tried this bread?
> Chris xx



Hi Chris, was this white bread? If so it is better avoided - even though the carbs are lower than the Burgen, the white flour means that it will very quickly raise your blood glucose levels - white flour actually does this faster than table sugar! The reason why the Burgen S+L is better is because it has a lower 'GL' (Glycaemic Load) than the Danish and will release its energy more slowly and steadily (in theory, at least!). Ideally, choosing a multigrain/seeded bread is preferable to ordinary wholemeal.


----------

